# San Diego DOJ lawsuit??



## Mig (Sep 15, 2016)

New member here, and I have a question hopefully someone may be able to shed some light on.

I'm looking for a DOJ lawsuit against San Diego. I'm not sure exactly what the lawsuit is about, but I'm led to believe it has to do with secondary entrances at units and whether or not they have to be accessible.  This was raised when I was having a discussion about San Francisco requiring 50% of ground floor units to have stoops, and then being told they are also required to be accessible. Despite the fact that the units primary entrance is already accessible as it is off an accessible corridor inside the building.

So if anyone is familiar with a lawsuit against San Diego on the issue of usable doors or secondary doors, that would be of great help. Or if anyone has a suggestion where to search that would also be helpful


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## mark handler (Sep 15, 2016)

Contact the DOJ 
ADA Information Line at 1-800-514-0301


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2016)

Don't think this is it

http://www.voiceofsandiego.org/topi...-isnt-ada-compliant-and-its-costing-millions/


----------



## mark handler (Sep 15, 2016)

cda said:


> Don't think this is it
> 
> http://www.voiceofsandiego.org/topi...-isnt-ada-compliant-and-its-costing-millions/


NOTHING TO DO WITH EXITING


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2016)

mark handler said:


> NOTHING TO DO WITH EXITING




Like to beat up on the Chargers 

One of these days they will win

One of these days they will get a new ADA compliant stadium.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 15, 2016)

cda said:


> One of these days they will win
> One of these days they will get a new ADA compliant stadium.


Don't bet on it


----------



## conarb (Sep 15, 2016)

cda said:


> Like to beat up on the Chargers
> 
> One of these days they will win
> 
> One of these days they will get a new ADA compliant stadium.


And one of these days the taxpayers will turn on these rotten, blackmailing activists.


----------



## Mig (Sep 16, 2016)

Just like to say thanks for the responses, I had no luck with finding this DOJ lawsuit but at this point I think it became irrelevant for my purposes.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 20, 2016)

Mig,
In NY you may be able to have only half of your exits accessible but not in CA, see CBC Chapter 10.


----------

